
GTA 5 modders claim Take-Two sent private investigators to their home - sprucely
http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/11/gta-5-modders-claim-take-two-sent-private-investigators-to-their-home/
======
TrevorJ
I'm really bummed out that GTA-V's biz model isn't aligned with the goals of
the modding community because the engine and content are just so damn good.
The game world is the perfect platform for some excellent modded content that
would have the potential to sell copies of the game years and years after
release.

